

Show HN: Go + Martini + Facebook - fredkelly
https://github.com/fredkelly/go-martini-facebook

======
axaxs
I get the feeling there are bots/zealots upvoting anything with the word go in
the title... and I say this as a fan of the language.

~~~
meowface
Probably just zealots.

It was the exact same thing on HN when Node.js was just starting to spike in
popularity. Same with frontend JS frameworks.

~~~
axaxs
Possibly. Like I said, I like Go. And I don't like to insult anyone's work.
But this doesn't seem front page worthy. It's incomplete, short, and not
idiomatic. Then I remember seeing posts about Go the game too, which made me
suspect bots. I don't care quite enough to test, but I hate to think this
quality source of news is being manipulated. Ah well.

------
fredkelly
My first dabble in to the world of Go. By no means perfect so I'd love to get
some feedback/revisions from more experienced Gophers :)

------
dougbarrett
I don't understand this, Martini has an awesome middleware that supports
Google, Github, Facebook and LinkedIn out of the box:

[https://github.com/martini-contrib/oauth2](https://github.com/martini-
contrib/oauth2)

with easy ways to check to see if a user is authenticated.

Gorm is an awesome choice, but this code just looks messy to me

~~~
fredkelly
Hey, thanks for your critique - I really appreciate you taking the time to
check out the code. I wanted to be able to validate requests from a mobile
application (or similar), rather than building an entire OAuth flow. I'm
hoping this will offer a useful starting point to newcomers like myself who
want to get something simple off the ground.

------
fishnchips
Why the code is so full of undocumented TODOs? Is this a finished product or
work in progress? If the former then you need good documentation. Badly. If
the latter then I'd only present it to HN after the work is finished.

~~~
fredkelly
Thanks for checking it out. Yes I totally agree on all fronts. This is indeed
WIP, my hope in posting to HN is to get some assistance with said work - but
you're right I should make that more clear.

------
pshc
Okay, cool, but... MySQL?!

~~~
gouggoug
What about MySQL?

~~~
fredkelly
Damn, you spotted my glaring omission! I guess my thinking is that with Gorp
the database choice is up to you ..maybe go-martini-facebook-gorp then ;)

~~~
gouggoug
Oh, I was just asking what pshc's comment was about. I'm still unsure what:
"Okay, cool, but... MySQL?!" is supposed to mean.

~~~
fredkelly
Ah, in that case I'm not sure, perhaps an aversion to MySQL? Either way Gorp
gives some level of choice.

